# Jones Flagship?



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

rocker profile is way different, much more traditional and almost flat.

sweet board BTW.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought it is responsive on edge like a camber?? 

Guessing the Gnu Billy Goat '14 would be a better comparison with the new C3 Camber & med-magnetraction...

Wish the Omni was stiffer for higher speeds nonetheless, or I'd purchase it now. 

I ride a lot more in the past 6 or 7 years ago like I use to when I was a teen, and sure as heck need a better board than my ol' Timeless.

Appreciate any help on any of the boards mentioned...

Jones FlagShip
Bataleon Omni
Mervin's C3 Camber(Lib/Gnu)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Flagship fan*

Was insecure of buying the Flagship too. But got it and I love it. Its very stable at high speeds, heaven in pow, great edgehold on icy slopes and its very fast edge to edge.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/52658-girl-jones-flagship-good-idea.html


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

/\ ditto to what he said,

i purchased one last summer (a 168W) and started riding it this season with the intent it would be my "out west" or "big mountain" board, and it is. Used it on our trip to Kicking Horse last month and it was incredible, delivered in all areas of use. Coming back to Ontario hills i thought i wouldn't use it and go back to my cambered burton board, but the Jones board out performs even on groomers, it's wicked fast, sharp, agile, etc. etc. , hard to use anything else now.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

brownSnow said:


> /\ ditto to what he said,


*cough* I'm a girl/lady/gal, however you call female boarders, but definitely a "she" 

With the rest I agree. Didn't think of riding my camber Liberty Carbon for one second since the first ride with the Flagship.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

brownSnow said:


> a 168W


HUGE BOARD! are you a giant?!?!?! but you look so small in your avitar...

I ride with a guy who has one....he pumps the tires on it pretty big, never heard a single complaint. Although he wont let me ride it! :thumbsdown:


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

Banjo said:


> HUGE BOARD! are you a giant?!?!?! but you look so small in your avitar...
> 
> I ride with a guy who has one....he pumps the tires on it pretty big, never heard a single complaint. Although he wont let me ride it! :thumbsdown:



'meh, in the mountains we're all tiny, 6'4" - 200lb wif size 13 boots


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Read some reviews elsewhere, and people seems to agree on the FlagShip - they say that it's an amazing big-mountain board, even though many also say it's a little flat(hardly any camber, but still responsive/stable at high speeds) with rocker at the tips. That's a little confusing to me, but everyone says this board is a high speed train.

I'm a fan of camber, and I thought this board did have camber foot to foot???

Wonder if I should just go and make the purchase.. think this board is better suited for me than the Bataleon Omni, just wish I could be 100% sure it has camber as Jones Co states.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

BoardChitless said:


> Read some reviews elsewhere, and people seems to agree on the FlagShip - they say that it's an amazing big-mountain board, even though many also say it's a little flat(hardly any camber, but still responsive/stable at high speeds) with rocker at the tips. That's a little confusing to me, but everyone says this board is a high speed train.
> 
> I'm a fan of camber, and I thought this board did have camber foot to foot???
> 
> Wonder if I should just go and make the purchase.. think this board is better suited for me than the Bataleon Omni, just wish I could be 100% sure it has camber as Jones Co states.


Give me a few minutes and i'll post a picture for you. I actually have mine here as we were originally going to Crystal this weekend. Plans fell through so Tahoe it is.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Here you go.

If you want any particular shot let me know.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

binarypie said:


> Give me a few minutes and i'll post a picture for you. I actually have mine here as we were originally going to Crystal this weekend. Plans fell through so Tahoe it is.


I'm changing bindings, got mine right in font of me. Interesting... looks quite different. there's no detectable camber in the middle, just flat... (it's the 12/13) :dunno:






























BoardChitless said:


> ... they say that it's an amazing big-mountain board, even though many also say it's a little flat(hardly any camber, but still responsive/stable at high speeds) with rocker at the tips. That's a little confusing to me, but everyone says this board is a high speed train.


Yup, that's how mine looks like and totally agree with the stable, responsive speed train


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

I see the camber on binerypie's, but neni's not so much... :dizzy:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

BoardChitless said:


> I see the camber on binerypie's, but neni's not so much... :dizzy:


Mine is a 2012/2013 Jones Flagship Carbon 161 ... 

I didn't think the Flagship changed all that much between versions.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

binarypie said:


> Mine is a 2012/2013 Jones Flagship Carbon 161 ...
> 
> I didn't think the Flagship changed all that much between versions.


Mine is the "normal" (not Carbon) Jones Flagship 158 2012/2013 version


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

BoardChitless said:


> I see the camber on binerypie's, but neni's not so much... :dizzy:


Hey,
Buy the board everyone is telling you it's a speed train and it is. I live in Vermont and it rocks. Nothing else to say.


----------

